#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > CMS & Frameworks >  >  What is better CMS or A Framework?

## Bhavya

Hello Friends,

CMS is a software use to create and manage digital content.
A framework is like a set of libraries/classes to build a web application.


Can you guys tell me which is better CMS or Framework?


Thank You!

----------


## Lorraine

> Hello Friends,
> 
> CMS is a software use to create and manage digital content.
> A framework is like a set of libraries/classes to build a web application.
> 
> 
> Can you guys tell me which is better CMS or Framework?
> 
> 
> Thank You!



CodeIgniter, Kohana, CakePHP, Symphony can be considered as frameworks. They provide ready-made classes and libraries BUT have to use them and build a site by yourself. You can build a CMS with a framework, but you cannot build a framework with a CMS.

----------


## Bhavya

> CodeIgniter, Kohana, CakePHP, Symphony can be considered as frameworks. They provide ready-made classes and libraries BUT have to use them and build a site by yourself. You can build a CMS with a framework, but you cannot build a framework with a CMS.


Thank you for Sharing this information Lorraine,From your information I guess Framework is better than CMS, Am I Right?

----------


## Moana

> Hello Friends,
> 
> CMS is a software use to create and manage digital content.
> A framework is like a set of libraries/classes to build a web application.
> 
> 
> Can you guys tell me which is better CMS or Framework?
> 
> 
> Thank You!


Nowadays the CMS is more popular than the Web application Framework as it is really easy to use it.

----------


## Bhavya

> Nowadays the CMS is more popular than the Web application Framework as it is really easy to use it.


Agree CMS is more popular than framework but I think frame work is better than CMS,Am I right?

----------

